# Audi A6 + Bagyard, finished shoot.



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the motivation guys.

Here is the work in progress thread minus the air install for those interested http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt....7T-by-2.SlowT-**Heavy-on-the-Pics*?p=4073131

I like pics, so here they are. 

BTW, its a 2002 2.7T 
























































Its not completely slammed here but this one is my favorite.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, that is good:thumbup: 
Any trunk pictures?


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

sick:thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Veeeerrrryy Niiiiiiiice!! Photo work is tits too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great! Very clean.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

quattro, right?


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, it is Quattro.


----------



## vwenthusist (Apr 4, 2005)

pm sent


----------

